# Finger Chewing



## Kyles (Jul 22, 2009)

For those of you who don't know my teil - he is about 5 mths. He has started to chew our fingers and under our fingernails. When he does this he sits on our shoulders and plays on our chest. But then all of a suddenly he goes for the fingers and seens to get angry (some times it hurts).


----------



## uki09 (Jul 3, 2009)

mine do the exact things...im guessing the finger chewing is some sort of preening??


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You're not mistaking 'chewing' for nibbling are you?

Sometimes they'll nibble, get a bit over-excited and may nibble a bit hard. But if he's fully attacking your fingers and lunging for them then he isn't sure about fingers... that can be fixed by having some millet or a treat and everytime he does it (if he's attacking your fingers) show him the treat to distract him from going at your fingers.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike preens my finger nails sometimes he can put a good bit a pressure on them. Sounds like he is just trying to preen you and gets annoyed when you move


----------

